# Help me diagnose my problem please!



## unsurebelly (Mar 23, 2012)

My problems arent really overly bad in terms of physicality. Mostly, embarrassing, to the point that I now have to pick my job around it and had to quit school. Basically, what is going on is I have constant noise, popping, tinkling and spasms as well as growning coming from my body. The doctors say nothing, but I've come to know that this is inflammation. For my stool, I only have issues when I feel inflammed, and other than that The issue is simply, slightly more difficult to come out. I have anxiety from this condition, not vice versa. When I have no inflammation I'm literally fine, no noises, spasms or anything. But, I haven't been 'fine' since December, its an everyday thing. Lastly, their is no blood, vommiting, nausea, maybe slight fatigue and depression as a cause, other than that nothing. Never diareaha, and Im not celiac. Sometimes when its bad, and I pass gas, It smells reallllllly bad, Its almost as if I have bad bacteria or something that are hurting my intestines, any ideas anyone?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

We don't do any diagnosing here and it is plain dangerous for you to self diagnose. An IBS diagnosis is mainly one reached by excluding other GI diseases or disorders.Here is our Diagnosis info page: http://www.ibsgroup.org/diagnosisHere is our Symptoms info page:http://www.ibsgroup.org/symptomsIt could simply be that your gut bacterial balance is out of whack. Try giving a good probiotic a try for several weeks and see if that helps you.


----------

